# St Francois county Looking for help



## blueandy (Apr 28, 2014)

Basically, used to hunt these suckers with my step dad when I was a boy. I have grown since then of course(30 now, how time flies), and wanted to get back into for the same reason alot of people do, it's cheap and fun, and you get something good to eat out of it. Basically just looking for pointers, what to look for, as the internet is full of alot of generic information, and I wanted to pinpoint where the best place is to look and all of that good stuff. Any help appreciated, and more than happy to share my mushrooms as well. Thanks and have a good day!


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Blueandy I am in ur area and new at this but been in for about five years. Do u hunt all mushrooms are just certain ones? I like to hunt anything in season.


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Look at the base of large Oaks(Black, Red,..and Chinkapin) from mid September thru October for Hen of the woods 

That's the best advise I have for a sure find of quality mushroom's


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

If you have an ATV, I'd go visit St.Joes state park and follow Veronica's advise


----------

